# Snake this



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Had this pain in the rear earlier this week. Water Heater was close to wall, pictures look like you can get in there, but you can't not while snaking. The only place to set the snake was in the floor drain hole. :furious:


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Why not take the fernco apart and snake from there?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Remove the fernco and use a piece of scrap pvc to keep your cable from hitting the water heater


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Use a drill.:jester:


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

I run into lots of places like it.
Dirt crawl spaces, places where I have to lay my T3 on its back, etc.


----------

